# Gildennamen



## Hexerix (5. März 2007)

Hallo an alle die in der Commiunity bei buffed sind,
Ich bräuchte mal euren rat welchen Gildennamen Für HORDE gut ist.

Bitte nennt mir eure vorschläge!

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Flapp (5. März 2007)

<Ich Bums Dich>

<Ally Ganger>

<Lost Ally´s>

mehr fallen mir nit ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dick Turpin (5. März 2007)

Kommt drauf an.Wenn du hirnlosen Namen suchst,hast du ja Vorschläge vom Flopp bzw Flapp.
Zum Beispiel: "Chaoskrieger",wenn du Orc bist kannste ja "Grüne Welle"taufen oder "Black Devil"


----------



## Flapp (5. März 2007)

thx an meinen vorgänger "FLOPP" heißt übrigens mein pet xDDDD

sieht imma geil aus wenn FLAPP UND FLOPP on tour sind 


hmm namen 

Tauren 

<Behaart und Wild>

orks

<O R C>   xDDD

mehr weiß ich nit


----------



## sweetkim (11. März 2007)

Naja wie wäre es mit
<Black dead>
Oder 

<Blue Storm>
<Wild instingt>
<Back Wind>

naja mehr fallen mir auch net ein xDDD

mfg sweetkim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenos (12. März 2007)

Also meiner Ansicht nach sollte man sich den Namen für seine eigene Gilde auch selber überlegen damit man einen persönlichen Bezug dazu hat.
Etwas Fantasie solltest du ja haben schließlich spielst du ein Fantasy MMORPG.
Und von Leuten die Flapp heissen würde ich sowieso keine Namensvorschläge verwenden den da spricht der Name ja wohl schon genug für sich selbst was die Kreativität anbelangt.


----------



## Bib0R (12. März 2007)

Tach Also ich würde dann versuchen etwas furchteregendes zu nehmen wie

<Thralls Rache> oder <Durotas Elite> 

na ja ich geb zu nicht gerade furchteregendes, aber meine Idee für meine Gilde irgendwann werd ich dir ja nicht verraten aber ein Tipp schau dir mal ein paar DVD´s von dir an darin findet man immer was brauchbares und ein cooler Leitsruch immer.

MfG Bib0R

Möge die Macht mit euch sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sartanshexer (13. März 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> <Ich Bums Dich>


ich glaube die gilde wird von blizzard gleich wieder geschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draentor (15. März 2007)

äääääääääääääm für horde... bin zwar alli... aber
was ist mit

<Wächter der Toten>

oder

<Schädelspalter>

mehr fallen mir für die horde net ein^^


----------



## Corvínus (15. März 2007)

Hexerix schrieb:


> Hallo an alle die in der Commiunity bei buffed sind,
> Ich bräuchte mal euren rat welchen Gildennamen Für HORDE gut ist.
> 
> Bitte nennt mir eure vorschläge!
> ...




" wir haben auch kühe "

" bse magersucht & co "

" for the horde" 

" die wächter orgrimmars " 

" carpe diem to kill allis " 

" one hit wonders " 


etc . pp . usw


----------



## Blackrosee (15. März 2007)

"Hordentlich aufs Maul" ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghosar (20. März 2007)

Hallo Hexerix,

ich würde mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, wen du in deiner Gilde haben willst. Z.B.: 
- Raufbolde, die jedem Ally in die F... hauen wollen = "AllySlayers"
- eine coole Gemeinschaft, die zufällig als Horde gegründet wurde = Witchkraft Commando
- was witziges = BeastyBoys/Girls

Hoffe, meine Antwort kommt nicht zu spät für deine Gildengründung

Ghosar


----------



## Chosé (20. März 2007)

Horde ? Waren das nicht die, die immer im PvP die Arschkarte ziehen ? ^^

Nein mal im Ernst... wie wärs mit

[Flaming Horde]
-
[Looser] <-- musste ma sein ^^
-
[Black Revenge]


Das würde mir jetzt so auf anhieb einfallen... kleine Tipp: Wenn du den Namen auf Englisch haben willst, gib ma bei Google Leo ein, und übersetz dir deutsche wörter ins englische, kommen manchmal richtig geile Sachen dabei raus...

So On, hoffe konnte helfen ^^

Greetz Chosé


----------



## Jokkerino (26. März 2007)

<Horde United>
<The Evil Hord>
<Reiter der Zerstörung>
<Bad Guys>

mehr fallen mir auch net ein^^


----------



## Piafra (26. März 2007)

<Diener des Bösen>
<5 gegen Willi>
<3 Affen auf der Schaukel>
<0815 Gilde>


----------



## Len (26. März 2007)

Ich mag <Thralls Häscher> :>
Die gibts auf Blackrock und von denen lass ich mich gerne umhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (26. März 2007)

Ich hab meine Gilde <Schachsoldaten> genannt.
Ranking-System vom Schachspiel:

König > Königin > Läufer > Springer > Turm > Bauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hat auch was mit nem Manga zutun was ich gerne lese(Mär).

Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euh (26. März 2007)

nen deine Gilde doch: <Frittenbude an der Späherkuppe>(oda wo anders egal^^) oder <Die Rindersteaks> bei ner taurengilde


----------



## Bashery (27. März 2007)

<Ally´s Blood>  der is doch mal fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gast^^ (27. März 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> <Ich Bums Dich>
> 
> <Ally Ganger>
> 
> ...



Ich finde es lächerlich, wie du bei einem anderen vorhergegangenem Post noch über den namen "horde ganger" ablästert und hier dann doch selber einen ziemlich ähnlichen Namen als deine eigene Idee ausgibst.


----------



## MeisterEder135 (27. März 2007)

wie wärs mit
<The Power of the Bauer>

oder

<schnipp schnapp köpfe ab<


----------



## BengOH (28. März 2007)

Gaylords oder Herzbuben  wäre doch net und ein pinkes gildenwappen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

